
Ask HN: Anyone form Amazon? Can you fix this UI-Gore - sfilargi
I am trying to order some WHEY protein. When I choose the brand I want, on the left I have an option for flavours. If I click on some of these flavours Amazon decides I don&#x27;t want WHEY anymore, but instead want CASEIN and changes it without notifying me. This is the 3rd time I fall for it and order wrong product without realizing.<p>Imagine going to Toyota website, choosing Corolla, and then choosing color Red, and the website decides you don&#x27;t want Corolla anymore but you want Camry!<p>Tried to bring it up to the attention of support but of course they didn&#x27;t do anything.<p>Demonstration video:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;dDnWspgUw6M
======
thinkling
Yeah, this is a problem in the catalog, the product database. Some Amazon
employee thought that these were variations on the same thing.

I've long wondered why Amazon doesn't have a mechanism for customers to flag
problems in listings; seems like there should be a way to have other customers
agree or disagree and thus filter what the staff actually need to look at.

~~~
sfilargi
Yeah. It’s frustrating to be treated like a Cassandra...

